# Rene`s Heimkino "Lord of the Rings"



## Magios (30. November 2010)

Ich möchte euch hier mal mein neues Heimkino "Lord of the Rings" vorstellen.
Als Soundanlage habe ich die Teufel Theater 8 THX Ultra 2.
Beamer ist ein Sanyo PLV-Z3000 mit 1080p.
Weiterhin habe ich den Onkyo TX-SR 876. 
und den Blue Rayplayer den Onkyo DV-BD 507.
Ich wollte einfach mal eure Meinung hören wie euch das Kino gefällt?
Bei dem Raum handelt es sich um den Hobbyraum in meinem Keller der noch zu Geburtstagsfeiern benutzt werden muss, desshalb habe ich den Raum mit Vorhängen abgehangen, da weisse Panele und Fenster dahinter sind.


----------



## p00nage (30. November 2010)

nicht schlecht aber würde mir noch nen Sub dazustellen das die front Homogen aussieht klanglich bieten 2 subs natürlich auch vorteile


----------



## Herbboy (30. November 2010)

El palazo protzo... 


Musst ja nicht grad wenig Geld haben


----------



## VVeisserRabe (30. November 2010)

Deine frau erlaubt dir sowas? Meine würde mich vierteilen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. November 2010)

Richtig geil, mir gefällts


----------



## Borkenkaefer (30. November 2010)

Sieht spitze aus. Hast du auch ein Bild wo ein Film läuft? Einfach nur für das richtige Gefühl und um den Neid zu vergrößern?


----------



## Menthe (30. November 2010)

Sieht sehr schick aus, wo bekommt man den solche "Kinositze" her?


----------



## mixxed_up (30. November 2010)

Sieht Hammer aus, muss man schon sagen. 

Sogar die Kinositze sind da.  Fehlt nur noch schlechte Musik um die Wartezeit zum Film zu überbrücken. :rofl:


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (30. November 2010)

hammer echt schön gemacht


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (30. November 2010)

Ziemlich geiles Heimkino! Gerade die Kino-Sessel gefallen mir, sehen sehr gemütlich aus!
Einziger Punkt den ich ändern würde: Der Center-Speaker ist mMn zu tief, der sollte höher gestellt werden (ideal wäre natürlich hinter der Leinwand).


----------



## > Devil-X < (30. November 2010)

Das Kino schaut schon sher gut aus... aber mit dem achten Beitrag gleich hier mit dem Kino zu protzen, ich weiß ja nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Dezember 2010)

> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Das Kino schaut schon sher gut aus... aber mit dem achten Beitrag gleich hier mit dem Kino zu protzen, ich weiß ja nicht.


 
Warte mal ab, bis er die Fotos für sein Rennsim-Zimmer mit der 3D-Leinwand und die Bilder seiner Gotcha-Anlage postet...


----------



## Magios (1. Dezember 2010)

Die Stühle sind von der Firma Euroseat und Preisleitung ist einfach nur der Hammer.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (1. Dezember 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> El palazo protzo...
> 
> 
> Musst ja nicht grad wenig Geld haben



Ach warum??? manche kaufen sich davon halt nen 2tes kleines Auto...er halt nen Heimkino...

Einfach geil...meine Frau ist gerade im Studium...sobald sie fertig ist, ziehen wir um und bau mir dann mein Heimkino...ist schon länger auch mein Traum...

Hast du mal das Heimkino von Basshammer gesehen???
Guck mal hier---->gibt mehrere große Jungs bei denen das mode wird:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...layer-ue/58524-der-heimkino-bilderthread.html


----------



## Herbboy (1. Dezember 2010)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Ach warum??? manche kaufen sich davon halt nen 2tes kleines Auto...er halt nen Heimkino...


 Warum? Eher weniger wegen der Hardware-Kosten, sondern allein schon weil er so einen großen Raum einfach so für so eine Nutzung übrig hat. O.k, vlt. wohnt er aufm Land, da hat jeder Dachdecker-Lehrling ne 150m²-Wohung mit nem 40m² Partykeller  Da sind Immobilien halt preiswerter.  Hier in Köln wäre aber einer mit so nem großen frei nutzbaren Zusatzzimmer eher im Millionärs-Umfeld zu suchen...


ps: schön, dass Du ne Freundin hast, die so was mitmachen würde. Ich kenne genug Leute, die durchaus das Geld für so was über hätten, aber deren Frau sogar den Kauf eines LCDs 100 mal hinterfragt und um Zweifel "verbietet" - von einer 5.1-Anlage, selbst einer für nur 500€, ganz zu schweigen


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (1. Dezember 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Warum? Eher weniger wegen der Hardware-Kosten, sondern allein schon weil er so einen großen Raum einfach so für so eine Nutzung übrig hat. O.k, vlt. wohnt er aufm Land, da hat jeder Dachdecker-Lehrling ne 150m²-Wohung mit nem 40m² Partykeller  Da sind Immobilien halt preiswerter.  Hier in Köln wäre aber einer mit so nem großen frei nutzbaren Zusatzzimmer eher im Millionärs-Umfeld zu suchen...
> 
> 
> ps: schön, dass Du ne Freundin hast, die so was mitmachen würde. Ich kenne genug Leute, die durchaus das Geld für so was über hätten, aber deren Frau sogar den Kauf eines LCDs 100 mal hinterfragt und um Zweifel "verbietet" - von einer 5.1-Anlage, selbst einer für nur 500€, ganz zu schweigen



Naja dafür bekommt sie ja auch ein eigenen Raum...und ja auch sonst was sie so braucht...wobei ich sagen muss das sie im Gegensatz zu mir wesentlich bescheidener ist....


----------



## fuddles (1. Dezember 2010)

Geil. Von sowas träume ich auch.

Hab auch auch Kritik: Das Efeu passt zwar thematisch zu LOD aber nicht in den Raum 
Alternativ Tipp.: Da würden sich lackierte Holzbalken gutmachen.


----------



## newjohnny (1. Dezember 2010)

krasse sache, definitiv einzigartig  !


----------



## SA\V/ANT (3. Dezember 2010)

Gediegen! 

LOTR Zimmer, heißt es dass du nur LOTR guckst?


----------



## Magios (3. Dezember 2010)

Natürlich nicht, aber ich veranstalte öfters eine "Herr der Ringe Nacht" unter Freunden, da schauen wir uns alle 3 Teile an einem Abend an.
(ca. 14h)


----------



## SA\V/ANT (4. Dezember 2010)

Die Sitze sehen aber verdammt krass aus! Werden wohl kaum anders sein als die aus einem echten Kino, oder? 

Na ja, auf jeden coole Sach'


----------



## Caspar (4. Dezember 2010)

Wirklich geil! Sehr sehr Kinolike! Ich finds auch top, dass dein Frauchen das mitmacht. Meins müsste einfach... ^^

Wenn ich fertig studiert habe, werde ich versuchen das Kino dezent ins oasig-grüne Wohnzimmer zu integrieren. Die Lautsprecher werden selbst gebaut & bis dahin gibts auch 80" Glotzen. Wenn ich deine Heimkinoanlage so sehe freue ich mich schon riesig darauf! Kurz gesagt: weiter so & ein Hoch auf gesellige Filmabende! ^^


----------



## Mr:Freez (5. Dezember 2010)

Huch wasn das o.0
Will auch haben^^

Was haste denn so Investiert?


----------



## Madz (19. Dezember 2010)

Abgesehen von der Soundanlage gefällt mir das Kino sehr gut. Ich hätte mir Lautsprecher von Nubert, Klipsch, B&W, Canton oder einem anderen HErsteller, aber niemals Teufel gekauft.-


----------



## Nvidia+AMD (19. Dezember 2010)

Der sound geht schon klar......Teufel FTW...
Baer ich mag die Deko net...und der Beamer ist bestimmt net so scharf wie richtig geiler LED...


----------



## Madz (19. Dezember 2010)

> Der sound geht schon klar......Teufel FTW...


Für den Preis einer Teufel Anlage bekommt man anderweitig bessere, langlebigere Qualität.


----------



## Xion4 (19. Dezember 2010)

Sehe ich momentan leider auch so, geplant war bei mir ein Motiv 6, gut ganz andere Preisklasse als das hier gebotene, und geworden ists nun ein wharfedale crystal 3 + sub. Ich denke damit fahre ich auf jeden fall besser 

Aber zu dem Heimkino an sich, welches hier abgebildet ist, als solches beeindruckend, auch wenn ich sag, das mir das Thema nicht gefällt. Sehr genial ist der Vorraum


----------



## Magios (20. Dezember 2010)

habt ihr das Theater 8 THX Ultra 2 schon einmal selbst life gehört?
Ich denke nicht, wer so was schreibt. 
Die Anlage ist keine Musikanlage, aber für das Kino das beste was es gibt, ich hab noch nichts besseres in der Preislage gehört.
Ausserdem werde ich die Anlage nun um 3 Ibemas erweitern, ich weiss nur noch nicht wo ich die dinger hinschraube.
6 Stück sind mir zu viel um sie unter jeden Sitz zu basteln, ich denke ich montiere sie auf das Podest.
Wo würdet ihr sie installieren?


----------



## Dirty_Sanchez (20. Dezember 2010)

Heiliger Jesus das ist ja mal richtig genial. Das HdR Setting ist zwar nicht so mein Fall aber trotzdem wirklich fein. 

Wann ist die nächste Vorstellung? Ich bring auch Popcorn mit


----------



## schlumpf666 (5. Januar 2011)

Schickes Kino! 
Versteh aber nicht so ganz warum jeder so von den Kinosesseln schwärmt... also ich kann mir da bequemeres vorstellen.
Klar passt es optisch ganz gut, aber ich sitz lieber bequem... 
Zb. sowas hier... MÖBEL - WOHNZIMMER - LIEGEN - RB 680 LONGCHAIR - Moebelsuche.ch
Gut die Farbe vielleicht nicht unbedingt, aber sonst echt geil!


----------



## nfsgame (5. Januar 2011)

Magios schrieb:


> habt ihr das Theater 8 THX Ultra 2 schon einmal selbst life gehört?
> Ich denke nicht, wer so was schreibt.
> Die Anlage ist keine Musikanlage, aber für das Kino das beste was es gibt, ich hab noch nichts besseres in der Preislage gehört.
> Ausserdem werde ich die Anlage nun um 3 Ibemas erweitern, ich weiss nur noch nicht wo ich die dinger hinschraube.
> ...


Naja, auch im Heimkinobereich gibts besseres . Schonmal ne Standlautsprecherfrontachse mit identischer, hochwertiger Bestückung in dem Einsatz gehört ?
Schau dir mal die Earthquake-Shaker an, sollen besser sein als die Ibeams .


----------



## wiesel_77 (10. Januar 2011)

ordentliche subwoofer sind shakern immer vorzuziehen.

und ordentlich fängt damit an dass sie gleichbleibenden pegel bis gut 25Hz bringen...

mfg


----------



## p00nage (11. Januar 2011)

wiesel_77 schrieb:


> ordentliche subwoofer sind shakern immer vorzuziehen.
> 
> und ordentlich fängt damit an dass sie gleichbleibenden pegel bis gut 25Hz bringen...
> 
> mfg



lol 25Hz, wenn man richtiges Heimkino will muss es mmn unter 20Hz sein  und man kann ja shaker auch als unterstützung nehmen, des eine muss ja nicht das andere ausschließen


----------

